

Show HN: Watch talks from hacker conferences like a TV channel - synack
http://hackertalks.tv/

======
JoshTriplett
"You don’t have Flash installed, which you need to play videos. This is out of
our control. Sorry about that."

Sigh.

"You don't have Flash installed": True.

"which you need to play videos": Incorrect.

"This is out of our control": Incorrect.

"Sorry about that": Probably not.

~~~
synack
YouTube's JavaScript API currently does not support HTML5.
[http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/js_api_reference.html#Re...](http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/js_api_reference.html#Requirements)

------
wccrawford
I've actually been wanting to find more programming talks I'm interested in
lately... Unfortunately, by hacker, you didn't mean programmer. :(

Still, nice idea. I could wish for a way to choose what to watch other than
hitting 'next' and hoping, though.

~~~
simonw
Have you seen the collection we're building up on Lanyrd? We have over 3,700
talk videos now, plenty of which are about programming. You can search our
video collection here: <http://lanyrd.com/video>

~~~
sp332
Do the videos have to be uploaded by a conference organizer, or could I add a
bunch of talks from CCC in Berlin? They're Creative Commons licensed, but I'm
not associated with the conference myself.

------
przemoc
Nice idea, but lacks some additional control, that would allow switching
videos in less random fashion. Floating infobox (obviously hideable one) would
help here a bit too.

Infobox could have also a real-time generated schedule, i.e. tv guide, queuing
some shows and showing estimated time required to watch them (and recalcing it
on forced change).

------
fybren
Same creator as <http://tedchannel.tv>
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3049681>)?

~~~
synack
Steve's my drinking buddy... He shared some of the code with me, yes :-)

~~~
fybren
Cool :)

------
deweller
Love the idea of curating some good hacker (or programming) talks.

I'd love to something more along the lines of:

Watch talks from hacker conferences like a DVR

